# Jet flow



## Roger honeycutt (Jan 8, 2021)

Jc higgins jet flow sand blasted and powdercoated clear with felt wheels powdercoated red still like taillight and maby skirt guards


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jan 8, 2021)

awesome


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jan 8, 2021)

that bike will need an interesting chain.


----------



## Roger honeycutt (Jan 8, 2021)

Yes i have a skip tooth gear for rear


----------



## Bike from the Dead (Jan 9, 2021)

Looking good! What size are the rubbers on this beast?


----------



## DonChristie (Jan 10, 2021)

Beast! Looks cool!


----------



## OZ1972 (Jan 10, 2021)

Thats a awesome ride !!!!!!!


----------



## westwildcats (Jan 12, 2021)

Looks great.  Could you share what front hub your using?


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jan 12, 2021)

those fat tires make it look like a 20".


----------

